# need help on storing models



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

i was just wondering what temperatures can ruin or warp plastic models anybody know.


----------



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

*nothing extreme*

Temps between 40 and 80 should be fine. If:dude: they go into a damp area like a basement without a dehumidifier. If they're not sealed,the box could warp a bit.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

*Most reasonable places are safe*



hawk1999 said:


> i was just wondering what temperatures can ruin or warp plastic models anybody know.


I live in Florida and keep kits in an unairconditioned garage, and also a rental shed that is not climate controlled. It can be in the 90s or higher for sure. Some kits have been in storage 30+ years. I do often take decals out and store them indoors. Unless you have a particular problem with mositure, mold or mildew shouldn't be a big issue. The parts will be fine. I have had no probs over the years and decades.

One thing to watch - shrink wrap never stops shrinking, so over time it can twist a box. Especially if its something like a box of figures, etc that you slit the side of the wrap on one end to check them out before putting them away...


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i recently did some modifying on a part that i wanted to bend and i put it in the oven at 285 F for 5 minutes . it made the part pliable and i was able to bend it to the desired shape but it had not changed its shape just sitting in the oven . ( but like i said , that was 5 min only )
i also knew a guy that accidently stored a kit in his attic ( temps in excess of 100 F for sure in the summer months . )
when he discovered the kit he thought sure it would be melted but it was fine .
i've bought kits and left them in the car while i went to eat or shop some more during the summer and it didn't even affect the shrink wrap .

now i wouldn't recomend storing kits at or above 100 degrees but from these exoeriences i'd say it takes pretty high temps to damage styrene . 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I doubt if the plastic would be harmed unless it made direct contact with a heat source, or maybe some other object putting pressure on it while it was warm & flexible.

However, you can always store them in MY garage if you'd care to.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Plastic will warp if you put it in a fire. Other than that, I don't think any temperature that occurs inside your house that doesn't kill you would hurt plastic.

Decals are another matter, of course.


----------



## hawk1999 (Jul 9, 2000)

thanks guys. the deal is i had to move all my kits into a steel shed i live in west Texas so it gets a little on the hot side. i am building a 16x28 hobby room man cave. but its going to be fall before i get done. maybe they wont cook and melt


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

I've had some in my attic here in Dallas for several years and have never noticed any problem (except for shrink wrap really shrinking). I estimate that it gets in the 120s most of the summer.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I do remember coming back from Kansas city as a kid. I had two kits I was playing with on the ride home. We stopped to get dinner, I left the kits (1/72 plane and tank) on the "shelf" by the back window in the car for about an hour. (direct sunlight shining on the built unboxed kits) When I went back to the car, both kits had melted The bi plane took the worst damage, all four wings touching the ground. So I would say direct sunlight +intense heat can melt a kit.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have an attic fan that's supposed to keep it to 90° max in my attic.

I imagine the temp extremes up there might make plastic brittle over a period of many years, but I can't see it actally warping or melting.

But I've had decals crack, even just stored in my basement where the temp doesn't vary very much (although the moisture level does).


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

John P said:


> Plastic will warp if you put it in a fire.


More like, plastic will burn if you put it into a fire. Also, poisonous fumes are released as well.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

KINGZILLA said:


> Temps between 40 and 80 should be fine. If:dude: they go into a damp area like a basement without a dehumidifier. If they're not sealed,the box could warp a bit.


The dehumidifier will help keep your boxes in good shape and cut down on the mold, if you store your things in the cool basement.


----------

